# Turnips at 619



## Reaper3201430 (May 13, 2020)

Just message me and I'll send you the code. Tips are appreciated, but necessary.


----------



## Airysuit (May 13, 2020)

Could i come?


----------



## cohanmills (May 13, 2020)

could I come I always tip well


----------



## Karlexus (May 13, 2020)

Hi may I visit please?


----------



## alias (May 13, 2020)

Would love to come, will tip!


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 13, 2020)

Would love to come please!


----------



## Cariad (May 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 13, 2020)

Dropped you a PM~


----------



## MarkySharky (May 13, 2020)

Code you gave in PM doesn't appear to be working? Traffic or new code needed?


----------



## Farobi (May 13, 2020)

One visit please


----------



## spaceapple (May 13, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## cohanmills (May 13, 2020)

what happened I spent all my money


----------



## Lars (May 13, 2020)

can i come ?


----------



## Courtneyborman (May 13, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2020)

If you're still offering this, I'd love to come!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (May 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit please :3 let me know if there is anything you're looking for!


----------



## Elegant Star123 (May 13, 2020)

i would like to visit too!


----------



## celesludenberg (May 13, 2020)

Are you still open? I’d like to visit if so.


----------



## Mackel (May 13, 2020)

is this still going?


----------



## necromaxxer (May 13, 2020)

i would love to come visit if it's still open please!


----------



## neeeeenz (May 13, 2020)

If you’re still taking visitors, would love to make one trip!


----------



## audtt (May 13, 2020)

hello! i would love to visit )


----------



## thedragmeme (May 13, 2020)

could I visit, please? :>


----------



## 0orchid (May 13, 2020)

If you're still open I'd like to visit please! Will tip


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 13, 2020)

Is this still open? I'd love to visit


----------



## Amandajoy_24 (May 13, 2020)

I’d love to visit


----------



## honeytree (May 13, 2020)

I hope you're still open! I would like to come visit


----------

